# How to get a betta.



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi, i was just wanted to know, how to get your parents to let you get a betta?


----------



## tyler12345 (Feb 21, 2008)

lol, we can't really answer that... how old are you?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Hmm. I would say "Mom, Dad, if you wont let me get a pet snake, can I get a Betta? I will take care of him myself and buy everything he needs. You will have to do nothing but take me to the pet store.."

But, caring for bettas is much more different than you would think. Check out our "General Betta Care" sticky for info on what you need/what you need to do.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Make up a list from the sticky of what stuff you need. Then look at it, say to yourself "Self, am I capable of buying all this stuff right away?".

Then make a list of what you have to do to care for the Betta. Then say to yourself "Self, do I have the time and effort to feed my Betta every morning, to test the water and to carry water for a water change? Do I have the patience to wait a month through the cycling process (which is a great time to learn some stuff about the nitrogen cycle)?" When I was a kid my mom had no idea how to take proper care of fish and I learned bad habits from it so it was doubly as hard to actually try to do things right when I journeyed back into fish keeping.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you, I am 13.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Ask them for a Rhinocerous. They'll say no. Ask them for a Komodo Dragon. They'll say no. Ask them for a Grizzly Bear. They'll say no. You can repeat this for a while. You know your parents best. Just keep throwing ridiculous pets at them until they get frustrated - kinkajoo, wallaby, Crocodile, Spotted Owl, wildebeest. Then say, "Geez, guys. Well, if you won't let me have any really cool pets, can I have a betta fish?"

Just make sure they won't say yes before you're ready - so don't ask them for a timberwolf unless you will settle for a husky or some other sort of wolfish dog. Also, mix up the type of animal. If you keep pestering them for reptiles, you might come home to a tank with anoles some afternoon.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Maybe keeping your room cleaned up or making the honor roll. Showing responsibility is always the best way to convince a parent.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

what might work (but i *do not recomend it*) just go to the lfs yourself and get the fish, tank, etc, without them knowing. you'll probly be grounded to months when you return home with a new pet. but they'll get over it. (if they dont make you take it back) again i dont reccomend this unless your parents are the type that will work with this. 

sadly this is what I did,


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

My brother was 14 and he wanted to keep fish. I let him take care of my tanks while I was on vacation (back when I lived at home), and he refused to do water changes, claiming he didn't know how, even though he did. My parents concluded at that point that he wasn't allowed to have fish.

HOWEVER, doing the opposite is a good way of proving you should have one. Do lots of research on bettas and show that you know how to care for them. Also, tell your parents how beneficial fish can be. How it is good for you to learn responsibility and caring for a creature dependent on you and how calming and relaxing it is to have any hobby, especially fish keeping. The most important thing is for your parents to realize that they won't have to do any of the work. Kids are a lot of work without taking care of their pets too!


----------



## Neo (Apr 5, 2008)

u could..........*whispers* steal one, break into a couple of houses, although ur 13 so u might want something to pull the tank on, espeially if u are going for a big one.................oh and drain the water out before u take it otherwise its impossible to carry.........watch the show "It takes a Thief" practice at ur house, then do work son, nah dont do that, im just joking around, just rake some yards and buy one


----------



## paws (Feb 25, 2008)

Well if any specail days or holidays or traditions when you get presents are coming around maybe you could ask your parents for a betta for the present. I got Casper for my birthday. Lol I also got my hamster that I have been wanting forever I got him for Christmas. It also helps if you don't annoy your parents about it or they will think you are being erisponsible and won't let you. If you let them know you really want it and you will work hard for it also you show GREAT responsiblility then you will be able to get one.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

I just want a five gallon. And I already have a pom dog named pearl.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

My mom does not want the elictric bill to go up by keeping the tank pluuged in all the time.


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Aquariums use less electricity than your TV.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

I will tell my mom that. Does that count for 2 gallons.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Small tanks barely use any electricity at all. Tell her you'll be more careful about turning the lights off when you leave a room and that will more than offset the electricity used by a small tank! The lights aren't on 24/7 (and use very little when they do), the heater only kicks on when it's too chilly (and is also a very low power draw), and filters are VERY energy efficient. Tell her to register for this site and we'll talk her into it lol.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you so much. She is going to say yes now. And as soon as I get him I will send pics.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow, congrats! Do you know what kind you want?


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

A red veil tail.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

How am I going to ask my mom.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

you could get her to read this thread :idea:


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

dew said:


> My mom does not want the elictric bill to go up by keeping the tank pluuged in all the time.


Well, think about it. Over a 5 gallon tank, you'd have maybe 12 watts of light or less. If your house's ambient temperature is 68 or so in the winter, 75 or so in the summer, then you can probably get by with a 25 watt heater. Other than that, all that will be running is your filter - you can find power draw ratings for that pretty easily, but all it's doing is spinning a little impeller, so call it 20 watts max. Assuming everything was on all the time (which only the heater would be) that's 57 watts - less than one incandescent light bulb.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

I still do not know what to say to my mom.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Just say "Mom, I've been doing a lot of research, and would really like to keep a betta fish, I know you have some concerns, and I'd love to hear them, but I really think that a fish would be a very healthy and rewarding thing for me, and I'm very prepared to care for him." Also, make sure you pick a time when she is free to talk, not when she's grumpy, tired or running off somewhere. Perhaps clean your room without being asked and then sit down with her?

You can even type up all the information in one place so you have it for when you are talking to your mom. Moms love to talk to their kids, believe me! She would be really impressed and touched if you sat down with her over a cup of tea and discussed getting a betta.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you I love this site so much!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

dew said:


> Thank you I love this site so much!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Glad you do  i love it to :lol:. good luck asking, it took a bit of convincing to get my parents to let me buy my first tank. its easier just to ask and not think about what you are going to say to much, cause then you start to think of the worst case scenarios. good luck again, it will be a decision that you and your family wont regret


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

I still need help. please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Have you spoken with your mom? Cuz I'd say that's the next step.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Yea, it sounds like you havent tried talking to her. What's the hold up?


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

Im scared.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

What would happen?

I am 14, and I would never have had any of my tanks (30G FW, 10G SW, 5G FW) if I was to afraid to ask. Just tell them you will buy everything and they will do have to do nothing except drive you to and from.


----------



## jmelissa82 (Apr 3, 2008)

Right now there is nothing else to help with. You have to get the courage to ask your mom. I know it seems scary, I ha one of those moms,lol. But u wouldn't believe what my mom let me get away with. Your mom is probably just worried that you will lose interest and she will have to be the one caring for i on top of everything else. A good idea is to take everything into consideration that has been said here. Google the type of etta that you want and learn as much about it that you can. You are going to have to cycle a tank first, so you will have time. Make sure that you absollutley want it, and will do everything it needs. DO NOT pester your mom about it or she will become aggravated as soon as she hears the word betta. Maybe leave it alone a few days, and do research in the mean time. Wait until your mom is free to talk and in a good mood like okiemavis said. Then just ask her. Once the first few words come out, you'll be able to say the rest with no problem. Explain everything to her, and that you have done the research and know what it takes to care for it and u are willing to do this. If you have to babysit or something save up a few bucks to buy all of your stuff. And yeah, show your mom this website. It is very very helpful before and during the time you have a tank setup. If there is ever a problem and u need fish advice everyone here is always willing to help! Good luck! Just take a big breath and ask!!


----------



## jmelissa82 (Apr 3, 2008)

wow cody, ur only 14?? u see dew, cody here has been giving me excellent advice, it goes to show u that age shouldnt matter.


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

OK I will work up the strentgh.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

jmelissa82 said:


> wow cody, ur only 14?? u see dew, cody here has been giving me excellent advice, it goes to show u that age shouldnt matter.


Oh, that was a typo. I am 13. Lol.


----------



## jmelissa82 (Apr 3, 2008)

Geez, thats even better,lol! I'm an old 25. People keep talking about being in their "prime", I think mine was stolen,lol!!


----------



## dew (Apr 9, 2008)

My dad says yes but my mom says no.


----------



## jmelissa82 (Apr 3, 2008)

Ahhh, ur gettn closer. Work on the dad, he'll work on ur mom. Ask him to talk her into it.


----------



## briggadane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Betta: mom vs dad*

When you have a chance, like at dinner, ask mom, IN FRONTof dad, why she said no. This is the mature approach. You let dad and mom know you dont want to play one against the other, and you respect eachs opinion. 

If your lucky, mom will be concerned about cost or care. If its either, you can volunteer to do an extra chore each week, to take load off mom, or to save her "energy" :^)

Want an idea that mom WILL notice and will get you bonus points?
Clean and keep clean, the toilet. Its probably the last thing anyone wants to do as a chore.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

thats great man betta's are so cool and soon you'll be posting again on how to get a bigger tank lol


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Betta: mom vs dad*



briggadane said:


> When you have a chance, like at dinner, ask mom, IN FRONTof dad, why she said no. This is the mature approach. You let dad and mom know you dont want to play one against the other, and you respect eachs opinion.


Every time I did that as a kid that just made the parent that was going to let me have whatever or do whatever decide that maybe I shouldn't be allowed to.


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

haha.... I would just buy one and they will have to deal with it... HAHHAA and they do... and they LOVE my betta... they treat him with more attention then with me or my brother. They are keeping track of my cycling of a 14 gal too. hahaha... they're like $3-$4... just get one.... find a large tank (remember NOTHING has to be in that tank other than water... chemicals can kill the betta) and just keep good water changes  g'luck!


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

this is SUCH an easy fix. hold her cat hostage  lol nah seriously dont do that. In fact, dont take any advice from me ever. Unless it involves bobble head dolls.

what?


nah just rake some yards, get all the cash for it by saving your dough, its pretty hard to say no when you hold up a wad of cash and say something like "see? I can buy it myself". If that doesnt work charm dad into charming mom 

dude, im 26 years old and I STILL get yelled at for adopting new animals!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

The way I got into stuff like this as a kid was to just nerd it up. If you spend a lot of time on this site and other sites and really become a "fish geek," it will help. Just talk about fish all the time and talk about the nitrogen cycle and the needs a betta has and whatnot. If you can show your parents that you're really interested in fish keeping as a hobby and that you will be serious about it, they'll be more inclined to let you have one. If they just think you want a fish as one of those childish whims, then they assume that you'll stop taking care of it after a few weeks. 

As a kid, this worked for me with pets, guitar... all sorts of things.


----------



## missfish1996 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well this is what I did I saved up some of my babysitting money the tank the gravel the plant and the fish,cost me like 30 bucks.. and then I asked my mom and since I bought it with my own money she agreed.


----------



## briggadane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Getting that betta:*

OK< seems your getting alot of the same thing over and over. Let us know when you get that betta? 

Would love to see pictures!


----------

